
Sentient: a declarative language that lets you describe what your problem is - vmorgulis
http://sentient-lang.org/
======
yazr
How is it different from other declarative variants?!

I get the plug-in SAT solver. Great. (in practice SAT solvers need plenty of
specialist tuning for non-toy problems).

Is it suppose to be somehow more readable than Prolog? Easier to building more
complex rules ?

 __No snark intended. Genuinely interested. __

------
vmorgulis
Related thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12429393](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12429393)

